# Spraying for lawn weeds in the winter



## SFGiants_Dave (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi All,
I have a cool-season lawn and noticed some weeds in my lawn. Is there any type of herbicide I can use in the winter to help kill them? If yes, what can I try?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

A 3-way ester herbicide may be a good choice, but I am in the SE so I don't know your climate or cool season turf care. But here is a good Matt Martin whiteboard discussion that may help

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tIIcZCR_wE


----------



## Devanrushton (Aug 21, 2021)

SFGiants_Dave said:


> Hi All,
> I have a cool-season lawn and noticed some weeds in my lawn. Is there any type of herbicide I can use in the winter to help kill them? If yes, what can I try?
> Thanks,
> Dave


I'm only new to lawn care, so I'm probably wrong, but the 3 way I use(par3) needs to get "taken in" by the plant, and during winter dormancy, there's not much of that going on. I feel as if the 3 way would be way more effective in the spring.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@Devanrushton Par III is an amine 3-way formulation. The OP should be considering a 3-way ester formulation. Take a look at the video I linked for a good explanation of the differences between the two. But with that said, I am still learning as well, and there may be some better alternatives.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

SFGiants_Dave said:


> Hi All,
> I have a cool-season lawn and noticed some weeds in my lawn. Is there any type of herbicide I can use in the winter to help kill them? If yes, what can I try?
> Thanks,
> Dave


Need to identify the "weeds" so we can suggest a proper herbicide. Your profile 450 SqFt lawn size, "some" might be a very small quantity of weeds that could be either hand-pulled or dug up with a de-weeder tool.


----------

